# I need a wiring diagram for a 2003 chevy malibu



## budmazur (Oct 26, 2012)

I need a wiring diagram of a 2003 chevy malibu.


----------



## crazytikiman (Oct 17, 2012)

What specifically do you need! The wiring schematics come in small harness sections.


----------



## budmazur (Oct 26, 2012)

Some thing that covers the instrament panal and radio.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi budmazur

Here's your instrument cluster and radio diagrams.


----------

